# Anyone install a 4 channel amp in there X-trail & where?



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has installed a 4 channel amp and aftermarket speakers to the factory deck of the x-trail?


----------



## tj80 (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't amped it, but I did do aftermarket speakers... I'd say that it was a very very good upgrade (CDT components)... but I think if I was to upgrade two things, it would be speakers and HU, not speakers and amp. The reason I say that is that aftermarket HUs do put out significantly more power than a stock HU... so already you're getting more watts, but in addition they kill stock HUs in clarity.

The HU on our X-trails isn't bad... but it's similar to most stock systems... it's just mediocre.

Best bang for your buck? Speakers... then HU, THEN amp.

in my opinion that is.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Yupp i'm running a 4 channel amp and a seperate mono amp for my subwoofer

Alpine 9813 HU
Kicker Resolution 6" comps upfront
Kicker coaxials 6.5" in the rear
Bravox 12" subwoofer
Interfire 4900 
US Amps XT 1600.2


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

sanj101ca said:


> Was wondering if anyone has installed a 4 channel amp and aftermarket speakers to the factory deck of the x-trail?



Just my two cents...

You would be better off investing in a highend, powerfull, aftermarket head unit replacing the existing deck, rather than investing in an amplifier for the stock (average) deck.


oh yes, agreed that changing the speakers is fairly low cost and makes a big difference.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

The nice thing about the factory HU is the in-dash 6 cd changer (if equipped) and of course you maintain the factory OEM look

It's possible to connect and amp to it, jus get a hi level signal converter, it would convert the speaker outputs to RCA out puts which would go to your amp.

Get a high end converter though, so it would output a nice clean high voltage. Stinger makes good models in those.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

What decks do you recommend that are high powered?



ValBoo said:


> Just my two cents...
> 
> You would be better off investing in a highend, powerfull, aftermarket head unit replacing the existing deck, rather than investing in an amplifier for the stock (average) deck.
> 
> ...


----------



## tj80 (Sep 20, 2005)

Alpine, Eclipse, Pioneer Premier are all excellent sounding decks. And all great quality.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

sanj101ca said:


> What decks do you recommend that are high powered?


What I went with at the time is Alpine's CDA-9833

bunch of nice features, and ALOT of quality power : 60 watts per channel.










I also have a separate amp driving a rear sub woofer, BUT even without it running it's amazing. (4 speakers also replaced with Alpine's SPS-170A)

I thought I was going to miss the 6 CD changer... but with mp3, wma, etc... capability I don't miss it at all.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

*Where do you install your amps?*

I'm trying to decide where to install my amp for my xtrail....has anyone installed on under their seat? or just leave it in the back?

I'm just trying to keep the truck look as factory as possible...so i don't have to worry when i leave it at the GO

Sanj


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i have mine under my drivers seat
works good 
i have my rear floor mat partially covering it so it cant be seen from the outside


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you have to remove the seat to install the amp? IF so can you explain how you removed the seat please? Did you do the install yourself?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

didnt have to remove my seat for the install

yup i did it myself quite easy i might add
just push the seat as far forward as possible, ran the wires under the trim near the door 
and under the rear seat
ill take some pics of my amp install tomoro hopefully lol


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Love to see the pictures on how you hooked it up!!!


----------

